# Compromisso ????



## AGATHA2

Ola !

Já sei que o ingles "compromise" nao e a mesma coisa que o portugues "compromisso". Mas nao há em portugues uma palavra para dizer "acordo a meio termo" ????
POR EXEMPLO: duas pessoas querem passar ferias juntos, um quer ir na Franca para visitar monumentos megaliticos o outro quer ir a Inglaterra para fazer um curso de ingles COMPROMISO: nao vao nem a Franca nem a Inglaterra, vao a ilha de Malta onde há monumentos megaliticos e cursos de inglés


----------



## mnajan

Há sim: "consenso".
Yes, there is: "consenso".

"O casal chegou a um consenso."


----------



## Frajola

Eles chegaram a / encontraram _um meio-termo_ / _um acordo_.

Acho que eu diria assim!


----------



## Outsider

"Meio-termo" parece-me muito bem, mas:



AGATHA2 said:


> Já sei que o ingles "compromise" nao e a mesma coisa que o portugues "compromisso".


Estão todos de acordo com o que escreveu a Agatha? Eu estou na dúvida...


----------



## Frajola

Outsider said:


> "Meio-termo" parece-me muito bem, mas:
> 
> Estão todos de acordo com o que escreveu a Agatha? Eu estou na dúvida...


 

Eu estou. Você vê alguma forma de 'compromise' que significa compromisso?


----------



## Carfer

Outsider said:


> Estão todos de acordo com o que escreveu a Agatha? Eu estou na dúvida...


 
Sinceramente, não. Não teria visto nenhum inconveniente em usar '_compromisso_' neste caso, porque me parece que traduz bem a ideia de Agatha. Se quisesse ser porventura menos ambíguo diria '_solução_ _de compromisso'_, mas na maioria dos casos tal não seria necessário. '_Compromisso_' comporta muito bem o sentido de meio-termo.
Talvez Agatha estivesse a pensar no uso de 'compromise' (verbo) com o sentido de comprometer, pôr em causa.

Abraços para todos

Carfer


----------



## Outsider

Carfer said:


> Talvez Agatha estivesse a pensar no uso de 'compromise' (verbo) com o sentido de comprometer, pôr em causa.


Outro sentido de "compromise" é o de promessa, dedicação, dever. Ao que parece a Agatha e o Frajola não consideram que a palavra portuguesa possa ter este sentido. Eu não tenho a certeza -- posso estar a ser influenciado pelo inglês --, por isso gostava de ter outras opiniões.


----------



## Macunaíma

Compromisso para mim sempre significou um comprometimento, um empenho, etc. Nunca que eu me lembre eu me deparei com a palavra usada no sentido de meio-termo, acordo. Eu diria igual ao Frajola, na mesma ordem de probabilidade: chegaram a um meio-termo/ acordo.


----------



## Frajola

> Sinceramente, não. Não teria visto nenhum inconveniente em usar '_compromisso_' neste caso, porque me parece que traduz bem a ideia de Agatha. Se quisesse ser porventura menos ambíguo diria '_solução_ _de compromisso'_, mas na maioria dos casos tal não seria necessário. '_Compromisso_' comporta muito bem o sentido de meio-termo.
> Talvez Agatha estivesse a pensar no uso de 'compromise' (verbo) com o sentido de comprometer, pôr em causa.
> 
> Abraços para todos
> 
> Carfer


 
Sério? 

Haveria uma diferença de uso da palavra 'compromisso' entre o português brasileiro e de Portugal? Porque, ao que me consta, no português do Brasil, 'compromisso' definitivamente não seria uma opção neste contexto.

Brasileiros concordam comigo?


----------



## Carfer

Possivelmente haverá.

Fui verificar no meu dicionário (Porto Editora) e aí está compromisso traduzido no sentido que indicava
* 
compromise* ['kàmprE?maIz]
 
_substantivo
_*1. *compromisso;
*2. *acordo, harmonização;
*3. *solução de compromisso; meio termo;

_verbo transitivo e intransitivo
_*1. *harmonizar;
*2. *fazer um compromisso;
*3. *comprometer;


 
* 
** 
*


----------



## Frajola

Outsider said:


> Outro sentido de "compromise" é o de promessa, dedicação, dever. Ao que parece a Agatha e o Frajola não consideram que a palavra portuguesa possa ter este sentido. Eu não tenho a certeza -- posso estar a ser influenciado pelo inglês --, por isso gostava de ter outras opiniões.


 

Please allow me to disagree with you on your interpretation of the word 'compromise'.

I for one never heard this word being used to mean that. Here's Random House's take on it:

_noun _

1.a settlement of differences by mutual concessions; an agreement reached by adjustment of conflicting or opposing claims, principles, etc., by reciprocal modification of demands. 

2.the result of such a settlement. 

3.something intermediate between different things: _The split-level is a compromise between a ranch house and a multistoried house. _

4.an endangering, esp. of reputation; exposure to danger, suspicion, etc.: _a compromise of one's integrity. _


----------



## Outsider

Tem razão. E no entanto o Dicionário da Porto Editora traduz isso como "compromisso"...


----------



## Frajola

Outsider said:


> Tem razão. E no entanto o Dicionário da Porto Editora traduz isso como "compromisso"...


 

Tradutores traidores!


----------



## Outsider

Ou talvez uma diferença entre o português europeu e o brasileiro, como alguns sugeriram.


----------



## Frajola

Outsider said:


> Ou talvez uma diferença entre o português europeu e o brasileiro, como alguns sugeriram.


 
But do you personally say "chegamos a um compromisso", to mean, "chegamos a um acordo"?


----------



## Outsider

I might. I'm a bit unsure because my English may be interferring with my Portuguese. That's why I asked for other opinions.

The common expression "solução _de compromisso_" certainly is suggestive.


----------



## Macunaíma

Carfer e Outsider, vocês entenderiam a frase "buscar um compromisso político" como "buscar comprometimento dos partidos com determinada política" ou "buscar um acordo que concilie políticas antagônicas onde haja concessões mútuas entre as partes"?

Isso pode ser muito confuso!


----------



## Outsider

Bem, e porque não ambos? 
Mas mais o segundo sentido que o primeiro, dá-me a impressão.


----------



## Frajola

Outsider said:


> Bem, e porque não ambos?
> Mas mais o segundo sentido que o primeiro, dá-me a impressão.


 

This must be a Braz vs. European Portuguese usage difference then.


----------



## Macunaíma

Outsider said:


> Bem, e porque não ambos?


 
Com efeito. Mas é uma frase comum onde se usa compromisso e onde a confusão dos significados faz toda a diferença.

Eu não sabia que 'compromisso' poderia ter esse sentido em português.


----------



## Dona Chicória

Eu entenderia "buscar um compromisso político" como "buscar comprometimento dos partidos com determinada política"; na segunda acepção usaria "estabelecer/buscar um termo de compromisso".

Vale lembrar que muitos dizem também " Não posso comparecer, pois tenho um *compromisso* hoje à tarde" , no sentido de um appointment, algo previamente agendado. O que reforça o entendimento brazuca do termo.


----------



## Carfer

Parece que estive fora no mais aceso da discussão.

Bem, verifico que compromisso não tem, para os nossos companheiros brasileiros, o significado de meio-termo. Para nós tem, disso não tenho qualquer dúvida, como também tem o sentido de comprometimento. 

Aliás pensava há bocado para comigo mesmo: _'Mas o que é que tu andaste a fazer toda a vida? Quando aconselhavas o teu cliente a moderar as suas exigências e procuravas conseguir concessões da parte contrário, aonde é que querias chegar senão a um compromisso? E quanto telefonavas ao colega do outro lado, o que é que lhe dizias? Não seria: 'Vá lá, colega, vamos lá arranjar um compromisso!'_? (_talvez também dissesses e ouvisses 'um acordo', 'um entendimento', é verdade, mas podem crer que 'compromisso' fazia frequentemente parte do lote_). Pois é, eu nem precisava de invocar a autoridade do dicionário, sob pena de ter de concluir que, tristemente, tinha andado trinta anos equivocado. Bem... é verdade que andei, em muitas outras coisas (como todos, aliás, salvo os que nunca têm dúvidas e raramente se enganam(*)), mas quanto a esta, desculpem, mas não...

Mas deixem que lhes diga que é óptima esta diversidade, que é óptimo que com ela nos entendamos e que não são estas pequenas diferenças que nos desunem.

(*) _A frase não é minha, mas dum alto cargo deste país que, aqui há uns anos, tinha essa presunção de nunca ter dúvidas e raramente se enganar_.

Um abraço para todos

Carfer

P.S. Passou-me a alternativa de Macunaíma: "_buscar um compromisso político" significa "buscar comprometimento dos partidos com determinada política" ou "buscar um acordo que concilie políticas antagônicas onde haja concessões mútuas entre as partes"._ Concordo com Outsider. Para mim são ambas válidas. E também pendo para entender mais depressa '_compromisso_' como acordo do que como '_comprometimento_' (lá está, pode ser deformação minha). Mas noto que na primeira acepção, se especificar que se trata dum compromisso dos partidos com determinada política, precisamente por causa da ambiguidade e porque quero significar vinculação, diria mais depressa 'comprometimento' do que 'compromisso'.


----------



## Joca

Macunaíma said:


> Compromisso para mim sempre significou um comprometimento, um empenho, etc. Nunca que eu me lembre eu me deparei com a palavra usada no sentido de meio-termo, acordo. Eu diria igual ao Frajola, na mesma ordem de probabilidade: chegaram a um meio-termo/ acordo.


 
Pois eu já ouvi ou li a expressão "solução de compromisso" ou simplesmente "compromisso" com o sentido de "acordo" ou "meio-termo". Logo, ao menos para mim, "compromisso" nem sempre significa "obrigação", "promessa", "comprometimento", mas na maioria das vezes, sim. 

Pode ser que o sentido de "compromisso" como "acordo" ou "meio-termo" seja, no fundo, um anglicismo, mas já devidamente incorporado à língua. Se não queremos usar "compromisso" com esse sentido (acordo/meio-termo), podemos empregar: conciliação, transigência, concessão, acomodação, etc, conforme o caso. 

PS. Será que estou simplesmente adicionando lenha ao fogo? Terá a Aghata obtido a resposta que queria, ou estará confusa?


----------



## Denis555

Eu concordo com o que os outros brasileiros escreveram. O significado de Compromise sendo Compromisso está meio "comprometido" e pouco usado. Mas de acordo com o nosso dicionário Michaelis Inglês-Português ainda se pode traduzir Compromise como Compromisso, embora as outras alternativas me parecem melhores.
Mas se você for dar uma olhada no significado de Compromisso em português (BR) verá que o significado que vem à mente da brasileirada é principalmente o de _obrigação, comprometimento_.

Dicionário Michaelis inglês-português  (compromise)

Dicionário Michaelis português-português  (compromisso)

Dicionário Houaiss da Língua Portuguesa  (compromisso) 
_(Bom todo! Inclui conjugação de verbos, gramática e uso, homônimos, sinônimos e variantes, etimologia, etc. Finalmente!)_


----------



## Vanda

Ó xente! Pois eu não teria problema algum com o compromisso. Na verdade, depois de ter lido a todos vocês, fui até verificar no dicionário se até hoje eu estava usando a palavra erradamente. Tava não! É mais uma possibilidade.
compromisso (entre todas definições) = Promessa de trato a ser cumprido. 
Chegaram a um acordo/consenso./ Fizeram um compromisso./


----------



## AGATHA2

OOOOOOOOOhhh! Pensava que tal vez em portugues nao seja a mesma confusao que em espanhol, mas é 

Lembro-me da historia duma amiga minha de lingua materna alemao que vivia com um espanhol. E aida hoje rimos da historia. Eles viviam num sitio muito longe de tudo e so tinham um carro para os dois e isso era um motivo de conflicto permanente. Entao um dia ela disse "hace falta un compromiso ya de una vez" e queria dizer "meio-termo" mas ele entendiou que ela queria casar .......... e como ninguem dos dois sabia que o outro utilizaba a palavra em outro sentido, imaginem a situacao


----------



## Frajola

Although I don't think that dictionaries should always have the last word, here are Houaiss definitions of 'compromisso':

*1* obrigação mais ou menos solene assumida por uma ou diversas pessoas; comprometimento.
*2* Rubrica: termo jurídico
convenção ou comprometimento entre duas ou mais partes litigantes de se sujeitarem a um julgamento ou decisão arbitral.
*3* Rubrica: termo jurídico. 
qualquer combinação, ajuste, acordo, convenção, tratado; obrigação, promessa formal.
*3.1* Derivação: por extensão de sentido. 
acordo político; pacto 
*4* Uso: informal. 
obrigação de cunho social 
Ex.: na próxima semana não teria nenhum c. 


I left out the phrases provided by Houaiss as I believe that they are not relevant to our discussion.



Vanda said:


> É mais uma possibilidade.
> compromisso (entre todas definições) = Promessa de trato a ser cumprido.
> Chegaram a um acordo/consenso./ Fizeram um compromisso./


 
Does that not mean a promise/deal to be fulfilled, rather than a happy medium that has been reached?


----------



## Vanda

Eu fui por linhas tortas.  Um compromisso é um acordo que fiz com alguém.


----------



## Frajola

Vanda said:


> Eu fui por linhas tortas.  Um compromisso é um acordo que fiz com alguém.


 
I see. And that would be a *deal* not a _compromise_, right?


----------



## Vanda

Ah, você está se referindo ao inglês! O tempo todo estou me referindo ao uso em português, não no inglês.


----------



## Frajola

Vanda said:


> Ah, você está se referindo ao inglês! O tempo todo estou me referindo ao uso em português, não no inglês.


 
Actually both. Sorry, I was all over the map there. 

What I am saying is, 'compromisso' does *not* mean 'meio-termo' in Braz Portuguese, nor does it mean 'compromise' in English. As I understand, you do use 'compromisso' though to mean 'meio-termo' and that sounded a little (and I know I might be out on a limb here) bizarre to me. Hence my question and curiosity.


----------



## AGATHA2

Só curiosidade : mas porque é que voces discutem em ingles


----------

